# Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser le meme mot deux fois?



## Bumppo

Bonsoir!

Aujourd'hui, une probleme s'elevait dans ma classe de francais.  Sur un composition, un eleve avait ecrit la phrase "*Personne n'aime une personne qui se plaint toujours*." Il y avait un autre eleve qui est venu d'Haiti (et qui parle francais comme langue maternelle) qui a dit qu'il y avait une faute. Il croit qu'on ne peut jamais utiliser le meme mot deux fois quand on veut dire deux choses differents. Que pensez-vous? Est-ce que ca marche? Merci!

(Je suis desole si vous avez deja lire la question; j'etais dirige a la mettre ici)


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

@Bumppo
À ce que je sache, il n'y a pas de loi ni même de règle nous interdisant de répéter le même mot dans une phrase car c'est une question de composition ou de stylistique pas de syntaxe ou de grammaire; en revanche, les professeurs sont censés fortement encourager leurs élèves à éviter les répétitions. Dans l'exemple cité, cela crève les yeux qu'il eut été préférable d'écrire "Personne n'aime quelqu'un qui se plaint toujours". Quand on cherche un peu, on peut toujours améliorer son style et trouver la réponse à un problème de nature linguistique.


----------



## Bumppo

Merci pour la reponse.  Je comprends qu'il y ait les mots mieux mais je voulais connaitre ce que vous pensez de l'utilisation du meme mot deux fois.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Mais c'est la même chose en anglais et dans toutes les langues, Bumppo, si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## Bumppo

A mon avis, on peut faire ca en anglais et on ne dit rien.  On qui le fait ne serait jamais appele un bon ecrivain, mais la personne n'aurait pas tort.  Mais l'homme dans ma classe a dit qu'il croit qu'il y avait un loi qui l'interdit.  Comme j'ai dit, je ne connais pas un loi comme ca en anglais.


----------



## jann

Bonjour Bumppo 

Je viens de fusionner ici les réponses aux deux copies de votre fil (celle du forum Français-Anglais, et celle du forum Français Seulement) car en effet nous préferons ne pas avoir de doublon, même entre forums.

S'il vous plaît, les accents sont absolument obligatoires en français.  Si vous avez du mal à les écrire sur un clavier "anglophone", vous trouverez dans notre sticky un nombre d'astuces pour vous aider. 

Merci !

Jann
Modératrice


----------



## SwissPete

Il n'y a pas de "lois", ni en français ni en anglais, qui interdisent quoi que ce soit. Utiliser le même mot deux fois est une question de style, nécessaire parfois pour mettre de l'emphase sur une idée. Dans les textes techniques, il est souvent préférable d'utiliser le même mot pour éviter la confusion.


----------



## Bumppo

Je suis désolé.  Merci pour ce que vous avez fait.

J'essayerai d'utiliser les accents mais maintenant, j'utilise un vieil ordinateur qui ne marche guère, et le clavier n'a pas un "NumPad" avec qui je peux me servir les codes.  Alors, ca n'est pas un bon excuse, et je ferai mieux.


----------



## Bumppo

SwissPete said:


> Il n'y a pas de "lois", ni en français ni en anglais, qui interdisent quoi que ce soit. Utiliser le même mot deux fois est une question de style, nécessaire parfois pour mettre de l'emphase sur une idée. Dans les textes techniques, il est souvent préférable d'utiliser le même mot pour éviter la confusion.




Oui, ce que vous avez dit est exactement ce que je pensais.  Je peux me moquer de l'homme demain


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Bumppo et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

La répétition volontaire est même une figure de style (pour insister, normalement).


----------



## cassoulet

pour insister très très fort !


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

EN plus dans ta phrase les 2 mots sont homonymes.

Il ne s'agit pas exactement d'une répétition car ils ont un sens différent.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ça s'appelle une *diaphore*, et c'est habile ...


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ça s'appelle une *diaphore*, et c'est habile ...



Selon Wikipedia: 
La *diaphore* est une antanaclase où on répète un mot deux fois dont l'un a un sens plus soutenu que l'autre.


Dans l'exemple du debut, les 2 mots personne *ont des sens differents*. 
Le premier se refère à l'absence d'individus. 
Le deuxième renvoi justement à UN individu. 

Enfin...je ne sais pas si je me fais comprendre. 
Suis-je en train de dire des idioties?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Dans l'exemple du debut, les 2 mots personne *ont des sens differents*.


Ben oui, c'est justement l'exacte définition que j'ai de la diaphore 
[*], celle qu'on trouve aussi chez Littré (qui parle de gradation).
L'exemple classique est la phrase de Pascal : « _Le coeur a ses *raisons* que la *raison* ignore_ ».

Et cela n'est pas incongru sachant que, en grec, _*diaphoros = différent*_ ; c'est là toute l'habileté de la diaphore, que d'employer deux fois le même mot, non seulement avec un sens différent mais parfois opposé. C'est le cas dans l'exemple qui nous intérese : « _Personne n'aime une personne qui se plaint toujours.»_ dont le sens est exactement « _*Personne* n'aime *quelqu'un* qui se plaint toujours »_ !

Pour être tout à fait honnête, je ne suis pas certain que l'élève qui a pondu cette phrase ait réalisé toute cette analyse, mais je suis sûr en revanche qu'on ne peut lui reprocher un emploi interdit (puisqu'interdit il n'y a pas) et qu'aussi bien le prof eût pu en profiter pour faire une petite digression sur les figures de style ...
[*] A. Berth, E. Marpeau, _Les figures de style_, chez Librio.


----------



## Nicomon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ben oui, c'est justement l'exacte définition que j'ai de la diaphore
> [*], celle qu'on trouve aussi chez Littré (qui parle de gradation).
> L'exemple classique est la phrase de Pascal : « Le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ignore ».


 
Je réalise que c'est hors contexte, mais j'ai toujours entendu _que la raison ne connait pas_. J'ai donc vérifié (pensée 277, selon mon dico de citations - Pierre Oster/Hachette-Tchou) 
_



« Le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ne connait point. » 

Click to expand...

 _J'ajoute _diaphore _à mon vocabulaire.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> _« Le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ne connait point.» _


 
Certainement : je citais de mémoire ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Certainement : je citais de mémoire ...


En France, j'ai bien peur qu'on l'ait tous apprise comme toi cette citation (avec ignore). 
Pour en revenir au sujet, je suis d'accord avec ton analyse de la diaphore (joli mot !) dans ce cas. Mais sans faire de diaphore, on peut tout à fait répéter le même mot même avec le même sens, oui. Ce n'est pas une faute du tout (même pas de style, chacun fait comme il l'entend, et ce peut être très utile parfois).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> on peut tout à fait répéter le même mot même avec le même sens, oui.


 
Tout à fait d'accord, et nous pouvons tous faire de la stylistique sans  le savoir, utiliser métaphore et diaphore, litote ou polyptote à l'insu de notre plein gré ... 

 Le simple fait de dire « je le dis et le redis » est déjà une figure de style de même que « je n'en suis pas sûr » (pour signifier « non »), et tant d'autres !

Quant à la répétition, c'est, au mieux, un procédé savamment dosé et, au pire, une simple maladresse de langage ; et même le pléonasme, et même s'il est verbal avec des mots ou même s'il est écrit avec des lettres, n'est qu'une maladresse, une lourdeur pesante, et non une faute contre la grammaire  .


----------



## itka

> Sur un composition, un eleve avait ecrit la phrase "*Personne n'aime une personne qui se plaint toujours*."



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ce qui a été dit sur les intentions stylistiques de la répétition, mais... si vous enseigniez le français à des étrangers et que l'un d'eux produise cette phrase... ne me dites pas que vous l'accepteriez ! 

Je pense que tous les profs de FLE corrigeraient et conseilleraient à l'élève de remplacer "personne" par "quelqu'un" :
_"Personne n'aime *quelqu'un* qui se plaint toujours".
_
Lorsqu'on étudie une langue, je pense qu'on veut savoir l'écrire ou la parler sans se faire remarquer, en employant les mots et expressions les plus courants, ceux-là mêmes que choisiraient les locuteurs natifs... ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas de "personne n'aime une personne..."


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Moi, aussi, j'ajoute diaphore à mon vocabulaire (déjà riche de 76 mots ), et une question me traverse l'esprit à ce propos, y aurait-il un lien entre diaphore et Diafoirus le(s) médecin(s) de Molière.


----------



## Montaigne

"Et rose, elle a vécu ce que vivent les roses
L'espace d'un matin."

Si Malherbe avait maintenu sa première version ("Et Rosette a vécu", Rosette étant le prénom de la fille de M. du Périer) il nous manquerait un vers admirable.
Y-a-t-il un prof pour corriger Malherbe?


----------



## Nicomon

Autres suggestion, pour éviter l'allitération q q q de: _"Personne n'aime *q*uel*q*u'un *q*ui se plaint toujours". _

_Personne n'aime les gens qui se plaignent toujours/les plaignards_
_Personne n'aime un homme/une femme qui se plaint toujours_

En langage plus soutenu (ça ne me viendrait pas naturellement)

_Nul n'aime une personne qui se plaint toujours_
_Personne n'aime quiconque se plaint toujours_

Parlant répétitions stylistiques... Luc De Larochellière a écrit :


> Tout le monde veut être quelqu'un car personne n'aime personne
> Tout le monde veut être quelqu'un avant que le glas sonne
> Tout le monde veut que tout le monde l'aime mais personne n'aime tout le monde
> Tout le monde veut que tout le monde l'aime mais personne, personne
> Personne n'aime tout le monde Cash City


----------



## lenaicvi

la langue française est tellement riche, que ce soit du point de vue de son vocabulaire ou encore de sa stylistique, que je trouverai cela bien dommage qu'un professeur de FLE corrige ses éleves sur une répétition, alors que celle-ci peut tout à fait se justifier, plutot que d'en profiter pour expliquer la diversité des figures de style que notre langue possède...


----------

